# Rough nut



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Ouch! Are you strapping your Rods in the hull Matt?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I feel your pain but I'm all outta ideas DW...

The day before yesterday I snapped my pride and joy Dakau on a 20kg jew because my old Jarvis Walker reel decided to cease its gearbox with 80m of line out. So there I am for 20 minutes taking up line by manually turning braid onto the spool when the fish decides to do another run. I lift the tip and PING - the rod snapped!... Another $350 payout for the yakker tax.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I personally think that for heavier offshore stuff you've gotta go with a composite glass/carbon fibre rod or even a full glass model (silstar crystal/ ugly stick/wilson etc). They just handle the knocks better than fragile graphite rods.

Sure, for lightweight finesse work / casting for bream, whiting etc carbon is the go but for bash and crash heavy stuff where you're not casting all day them go with a cheaper, more sturdy rod which will handle the treatment.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

get a nitro. you can thank me later ;-)


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I reckon a regular rod would be better as dont Interlines require a feeding wire to be rigged?

Im guessing that the problem is that the tip guide gets jammed in the hatch somehow and when you pull it out it breaks?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

ausbass said:


> I reckon a regular rod would be better as dont Interlines require a feeding wire to be rigged?


trying to feed a wire through a 7 foot 1 piece rod whilst sitting down on a kayak in chop or swell would be near impossible i would think. it sure kicks away the idea of a quick leader change if structure changes or fish get fussy.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

zipper said:


> ausbass said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon a regular rod would be better as dont Interlines require a feeding wire to be rigged?
> ...


Thats why I suggested a normal guided rod ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Matt the Klutz , ever thought you may like to take up lawn bowles , i believe there unbreakable , perhaps we could have Hensalite make you up a rod


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

bazzoo said:



> Hey Matt the Klutz , ever thought you may like to take up lawn bowles , i believe there unbreakable , perhaps we could have Hensalite make you up a rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Berkley Dropshot tournament pro series gen II they come with a expediter program you snap it take your receipt in an $50 new rod, they are also an great rod for the price

http://www.purefishing.com.au/rods/berk ... im7-gen-2/

with plenty o snap snap rods in the range and a hell of a lot cheaper than an interline

Cheers Dave


----------

